# Sanibel/Captiva Island Query



## MULTIZ321 (Nov 20, 2015)

We have an exchange into the South Seas Club/ South Seas Resort on Captiva Island beginning on Friday November 27th 2015 Thu December 4th 2015

Any advice about restaurants or places in the local area to visit would be appreciated

Thanks in advance

Richard


----------



## SherryS (Nov 20, 2015)

Mucky Duck restaurant on Captiva at sunset is great!  Order inside at window and eat at picnic tables outside (beach front).


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 20, 2015)

bubble room is fun


----------



## Bwolf (Nov 21, 2015)

Doc Fords Captiva location.

Mucky Duck seems to have slid downhill a bit.  Overcrowded, food not as good as before. Eating at the picnic tables might be the answer to overcrowding, but not the decline of food quality.

If you have a car, driving to Santiva restaurants, such as Lazy Flamingo or Mad Hatter, is worth it.

Going further, there are a lot of good restaurants along Periwinkle Way on Sanibel.

 The Tripadvisor restaurant reviews may be helpful.


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 21, 2015)

they were warning about red tide on Sanibel tonight on the news.


----------



## Sea Six (Nov 21, 2015)

We like The Timbers and The Green Flash.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 23, 2015)

Its been a while but we liked the Mucky Duck at sunset. 

The only thing that is a real problem in this area is the noseeums. They come out as the sun goes down. I laughed while watching people covered head to toe came strolling along the beach at sunset. They knew what I found out.

My advise is to take some bug repellant and cover up a bit for sunset. Noseeum bites really itch for a long time.


Bill


----------



## PamMo (Nov 23, 2015)

We really like the Jac Bar at Jacaranda Restaurant on Sanibel. Happy Hour is 5-7pm daily, and they have the best seafood appetizers for $5.95! (We've never been to the restaurant, so can't comment on that.)

I'll also second the bug spray. We were eaten alive by the noseeums!


----------



## X-ring (Nov 23, 2015)

Bwolf said:


> Mucky Duck seems to have slid downhill a bit.  Overcrowded, food not as good as before. Eating at the picnic tables might be the answer to overcrowding, but not the decline of food quality.



I agree ... such a shame because the setting is great.  We much prefer the Island Cow on Sanibel.


----------



## joewillie12 (Nov 23, 2015)

MULTIZ321 said:


> We have an exchange into the South Seas Club/ South Seas Resort on Captiva Island beginning on Friday November 27th 2015 Thu December 4th 2015
> 
> Any advice about restaurants or places in the local area to visit would be appreciated
> 
> ...


Tween Waters isn't far for a change of scenery. Nice pool and tiki bar and restaurant with a nice beach just across the street. I visit for the day occasionally since I'm about 45 minutes away. Call early in the day for a visitor pass. They will charge for the pass but you'll receive credit to use for drinks and food.  http://tween-waters.com/


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 1, 2015)

X-ring said:


> I agree ... such a shame because the setting is great.  We much prefer the Island Cow on Sanibel.



It has been a while since we've been there, but the Island Cow was always our favorite.

Sheila


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 2, 2015)

easyrider said:


> Its been a while but we liked the Mucky Duck at sunset.
> 
> The only thing that is a real problem in this area is the noseeums. They come out as the sun goes down. I laughed while watching people covered head to toe came strolling along the beach at sunset. They knew what I found out.
> 
> ...




Here's a good article from the local Sanibel paper about NO-SEE-UMS


http://www.captivasanibel.com/page/content.detail/id/517179/Living-Sanibel--The-troublesome----.html

Richard


----------

